# R i p rocky my beloved leopard tortoise



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

One of worst days of my life today, first tortoise i ever bought has now passed away only really still a baby in tortoise years, no words can describe how im feeling, im in limbo. 

R. I. P ROCKY aka BIGMAN (sleep now) :halo::halo:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry to read this.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

:sad:

So sorry for your loss, take care.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

R.I.P with respext


----------

